# World Record Carp Caught



## Ddog0587

Not here in the US but Sweet Jesus!

http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/excursions/post/world-record-carp/

Didnt know Commons got THAT big.

:B:B:B:B:B


----------



## Vince™

Definitely a massive fish. I'd be happy to hit the 40lb mark here in Ohio.  

They get that big when anglers feed pounds and pounds of high protein boilies 24/7.


----------



## steelhead1

Vince said:


> Definitely a massive fish. I'd be happy to hit the 40lb mark here in Ohio.
> 
> They get that big when anglers feed pounds and pounds of high protein boilies 24/7.


Same here Vince. I've broke 30 a bunch of times. Mid 30's a few.


----------



## TheCream

The girth on that thing is just...wow.


----------



## Vince™

steelhead1 said:


> Same here Vince. I've broke 30 a bunch of times. Mid 30's a few.


In the 4 years I've targeted Carp exclusively, I have a 34 and 31 to my name with many 20's in between. 

My brother broke 40 in his first or second year! 40lbs 10oz to be exact. Funny thing is, he hasn't had a 30 yet.


----------



## crazypoultry

I feel a trip to France calling my name. Wish the Us would take them more seriously 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86

Looks like someone needs to lay of the French fries.. Ha...ha...ha.... Sorry..but dang thats a big carp

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NoStringsAttached

Sure is a swell looking carp


----------



## Whaler

That's a beautiful fish.


----------



## BassBoss

I've caught a 30 lber on 10lb test in a private lake and that was a battle of epic proportions, im just curious what line class and such. IN regards to those who say people in the U.S don't take them seriously, my uncle owns four lakes, and they have carp 50+ i'm saying without a doubt, not on purpose but the condition are right and he has realized this, and it is a great spot. I would not be surprised if I fished carp there all of my summer, I would have at LEAST 10 30+ fish, especially in the spawn. Just a side note, he had a carp in there break bowfishing line, and we occasionally see it with an arrow through it. That ones I'd say is 50. An average one from there is 15lbs, the smallest I've caught was 10.


----------



## Doboy

Friend Scott said that it was OVER 40# and that he shoots 40-50 a year.

I think that this is a Grass carp,,, do they count? lol


----------

